# Isopropyl myristate



## seven (Dec 30, 2014)

I like this stuff. Used it at 2% for my body butter and lotion formulations. Combined with dimethicone and cyclomethicone, it gives a soft, rather powdery feeling. It's like the lotion just sunk to the skin, no stickiness, no nothing. I'm putting ipm to my formulations permanently  happy!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2014)

I too love IPM in my whipped butter and lotion bars.  I've been using it for 2 or so  years now and it makes a difference.   I didn't like using Arrowroot or anything else powdery as it seemed to give it a grainess/scratchy feeling to it.


----------



## Nevada (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup, great ingredients, IPM, Cyclo and Dime. No more greasy Lotion sticks. Not expensive either.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 11, 2015)

seven said:


> I like this stuff. Used it at 2% for my body butter and lotion formulations. Combined with dimethicone and cyclomethicone, it gives a soft, rather powdery feeling. It's like the lotion just sunk to the skin, no stickiness, no nothing. I'm putting ipm to my formulations permanently  happy!



Would you use all 3 of these together in a whipped Body Butter?

At what measurement?

I'm in love with Avocado Butter 

I want to make a Whipped Avocado Butter!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 11, 2015)

While I imagine that they are utterly safe, how do your customers react (for those who sell) when they see all of these cones and dimes and what-nots in the ingredients list?  I know, I am not one for going all hippy, just wondering


----------



## lillybella (Feb 11, 2015)

I explain (under my ingredients' list) what each ingredient is used for & comes from & the reasons I used the ingredient in question. I always give the option of making the product for them without these ingredients & the difference it will make.

I have never had to do that.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 17, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> While I imagine that they are utterly safe, how do your customers react (for those who sell) when they see all of these cones and dimes and what-nots in the ingredients list?  I know, I am not one for going all hippy, just wondering




Yeah...  I'd worry about that too in a body butter.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 17, 2015)

I only IPM and not one complains, but I do have several that would not purchase with the dimes and cones. I love IPM in my deodorants, solid lotions and lip balms. Purchase it by the gallon from Soapers Choice


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 17, 2015)

Question : wouldn't " DRY. FLO get you the same results ?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 17, 2015)

Lion Of Judah said:


> Question : wouldn't " DRY. FLO get you the same results ?


I could not get dry flo to work as well as ipm. Plus it never fully incorporated in my solid lotions and always had a layer of dry flo on the bottom no matter what I did


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 18, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I could not get dry flo to work as well as ipm. Plus it never fully incorporated in my solid lotions and always had a layer of dry flo on the bottom no matter what I did


does DRY- FLO have that gritty feel in products as well ? i never used either one , its something i had / have in my notes for future use in products that i make , other than that I've  always been using lotion bars as is , that greasy feel always disappeared after awhile so it never bothered me and no one ever complained about it.


----------

